
Will Apple Acquire Peloton? - Cpevans
https://insider.fitt.co/issue-no-92-will-apple-acquire-peloton/
======
Cpevans
With $193B in the coffers and a market cap approaching $2T, Apple could easily
acquire Peloton. But they probably won’t. Here’s why.

